# British people moving to Portugal



## kingrulz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hiya all

After Brexit are there any British people still thinking of moving to Portugal?
I have seen on some websites where the properties were advertised for British people in the past.
Will the price of the properties in Portugal come down now?

Thank you
Maven


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll just consult my crystal ball and get back to you.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

My guess is we'll see an increase of Brits (esp those wanting to be Europeans) coming here until the exit & for prices to remain stable or possibly increase during that time but as Maggy quite rightly says, only someone with a crystal ball could know.


----------



## rickuk (Jan 16, 2014)

Still going forward with my plans, and will be moved late this year or early next hopefully.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

The brits who wish to move after spending time in Portugal experiencing the place and basing their decision on those criteria will carry on as it's where they want to live. The brits who want a 10 bed villa, with a spike topped wall surrounding it, in a cheap sunny place will consult their financial advisor (s). So that's as it always was and the Portuguese will accept/ignore you as appropriate.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I voted to leave and have not altered in any way my plans to move to PT. I think that once all the fuss has died down, common sense and pragmatism will prevail. If the Portuguese want us there, they will not stop us. Plus, when I lived in Spain, I came across plenty of Russians and Norweigans living there without problems. I'm not worried and am extremely pleased at the outcome of the referendum


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

smudges said:


> I voted to leave and have not altered in any way my plans to move to PT. I'm not worried and am extremely pleased at the outcome of the referendum


Why is that out of interest ? I am struggling with your reasoning


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

OP asked about whether the English were still thinking of moving to PT. I am one that still is.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Unless you were asking why I voted to leave?
I have been opposed to the EEC/EU since Maastricht and have watched with horror what has been done, the lies, the deceit. I am English and have the right to live wherever I want, but that doesn't mean that I don't want the best for my country. Hence I am pleased at the referendum's outcome. I have no problem with the Europeans or Europe, just the EU....which will probably implode in a few years anyway. HTH.


----------



## Bluesman69 (Jun 17, 2016)

Found the house, agreed the price, engaged a lawyer, getting our fiscal numbers, appointed a builder (British expat actually) to tell us what needs attention and when, secured our currency exchange rate and YES! Still moving to a better life in Portugal!
Brexit has reinforced our reasons to leave UK, and what is happening now (racial abuse et al) has convinced us that it is the right decision for us to make.


----------



## kingrulz (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you all for your inputs.
the reason I asked the last question was for this: Left Bloc calls for Portugal referendum - The Portugal News


----------



## Genych (Aug 22, 2013)

smudges said:


> I voted to leave and have not altered in any way my plans to move to PT. I think that once all the fuss has died down, common sense and pragmatism will prevail. If the Portuguese want us there, they will not stop us. Plus, when I lived in Spain, I came across plenty of Russians and Norweigans living there without problems. I'm not worried and am extremely pleased at the outcome of the referendum


Yes, Russians and Norwegians live there without VISIBLE for you problems. You are not just aware of how much of bureaucratic hassle you will have to go through as a non-EU citizen in EU countries on an annual basis yet. Sounds very strange to me - you voted for exiting EU but you want to live in EU country hoping that nothing is going to change for folks like you there. Isn't it very naive and irresponsible? You will learn quickly how to bare consequences for your decision. And it would be not up to Portuguese to stop you - there are common rules that applies to all EU countries. We Canadians and Americans also have to play by these rules and I doubt that Portuguese don't want us to be there.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Yes of course you have to play by the host country's rules. Nobody yet knows what they will be in a few years...there is no crystal ball. You may think it strange that I voted for what was best for my country and my family's future rather than narrow selfish self interest. I don't.


----------



## Genych (Aug 22, 2013)

I see your point, though I am not so sure that it will be to the best interest of your country in the end. You guys opened a Pandora box and it might backfire to your beloved country big time. But that is your choice that you are entitled to have. You old and mid-aged folks are screwing up the future of younger generations who mostly voted to stay and then you are leaving the country you are so passionate about to have them to clean all this mess you created. And I still think - it is very strange. I see no logic and no calculated reasoning - just emotions of angry people.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

.....future of younger generations who mostly voted to stay.....

Of the ones who could be bothered to vote. About a third, I believe.
Still, we shall see, won't we? I can't understand your pessimism either but maybe that's because I'm old enough to have seen something of life.


----------



## Genych (Aug 22, 2013)

I am not a young person myself but I have enough understanding that this world is constantly changing, especially these days when everything is so interconnected and instant movement of information, finances, goods, services and people is so essential to stay competitive on the international and personal levels. You cannot apply old tricks to solve challenges of modern times. Your phrase "Nobody yet knows what they will be in a few years...there is no crystal ball." tells me a lot about your understanding of what you voted for, to tell the truth.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Splendidly condescending. Well done!


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

smudges said:


> I voted to leave and have not altered in any way my plans to move to PT. I think that once all the fuss has died down, common sense and pragmatism will prevail. If the Portuguese want us there, they will not stop us. Plus, when I lived in Spain, I came across plenty of Russians and Norweigans living there without problems. I'm not worried and am extremely pleased at the outcome of the referendum


Norwegians have free movement within the EU.

In general, the Russians who have moved to Portugal and Spain meet the requirements for non-EU citizens. If you believe you will be able to meet the requirements for non-EU citizens, then you will not have an issue should the UK eventually exit the EU (they haven't triggered Article 50 yet and don't appear to be in a hurry to do so - which is not surprising as apparently no one yet has an exit plan, although the UK government has now requested a raft of reports from the public service.

If you voted leave, did you have an exit plan in mind for the UK? If so, maybe you could advise the government re the best way forward  However, you might just find there are numerous British expats in Portugal who are very worried about what it means for them (and they might also like to know what exit plan you had in mind).

Cheers


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

How things will go from here remains to be seen. My view is that it will be pointless to negotiate with the EU. They've no interest in the well being of European peoples (as the current state of Greece amply demonstrates), only in maintaining their own structures and status, and so have no motivation to offer any worthwhile deal. We should simply leave, declare independence (which as a sovereign state we are entitled to do), and not seek to negotiate our exit via article 50. Then we offer, over the heads of the EU, free trade to those countries in Europe and elsewhere who want it and WTO (World Trade Organisation) terms, still better that EU membership, to those that don't (and there won't be many of them). Anyway, that's my view for what it's worth.


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*"opposed to the EEC/EU since Maastricht and have watched with horror as they ..."*

May I ask who is/was lying? I guess that the lying is part of the deceit, so I won't be asking about that specifically. Based on what I read later, "My view is that it will be pointless to negotiate with the EU. They've no interest in the well being of European peoples", "they" would mean the EU. As I remember, the UK signed the Maastricht treaty in 1992, but the Parliament refused to ratify the Treaty because of the social provisions, which were removed into a separate protocol which the UK would accept years later, in 1997, through Tony Blair. This step by the UK paved the way to the Amsterdam Treaty and later the Lisbon Treaty. - My belief is that when the people wants lies there will always be politicians ready to serve these lies. I was not aware that things were so much different in Britain, but happy to learn.

Or are "the lies" referring to the fact that every Member State including the UK has declared that it's own state is built upon the high Principles of Solidarity? Wasn't it the Greek Prime Minister Mr Tsipras who reminded the heads of state of their repeated promise in the preambles. But he spoke into the wind, as nobody would interfere by supporting the call for solidarity with the Greek people, whose suffering to a great extent was caused by corrupt politicians in the past.

If there is a consensus among the British in this forum, that it is "they", "the EU", who has caused the Brexit by repeated lies, I would be happy to learn that, maybe by examples. In the long run, the stock market will surely recover so it's not even sure that there will be any bill for the liars to pick up.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

advolex said:


> May I ask who is/was lying? I guess that the lying is part of the deceit, so I won't be asking about that specifically. Based on what I read later, "My view is that it will be pointless to negotiate with the EU. They've no interest in the well being of European peoples", "they" would mean the EU. As I remember, the UK signed the Maastricht treaty in 1992, but the Parliament refused to ratify the Treaty because of the social provisions, which were removed into a separate protocol which the UK would accept years later, in 1997, through Tony Blair. This step by the UK paved the way to the Amsterdam Treaty and later the Lisbon Treaty. - My belief is that when the people wants lies there will always be politicians ready to serve these lies. I was not aware that things were so much different in Britain, but happy to learn.
> 
> Or are "the lies" referring to the fact that every Member State including the UK has declared that it's own state is built upon the high Principles of Solidarity? Wasn't it the Greek Prime Minister Mr Tsipras who reminded the heads of state of their repeated promise in the preambles. But he spoke into the wind, as nobody would interfere by supporting the call for solidarity with the Greek people, whose suffering to a great extent was caused by corrupt politicians in the past.
> 
> If there is a consensus among the British in this forum, that it is "they", "the EU", who has caused the Brexit by repeated lies, I would be happy to learn that, maybe by examples. In the long run, the stock market will surely recover so it's not even sure that there will be any bill for the liars to pick up.


Maybe all the waffle of the print, broadcast and interweb medias has confused you till you think they are feeding you the TRUTH. The UK and EU residents who participate in UK as part of the EU and think they may be affected had already started to formulate possible and pragmatic responses to this situation a long time ago, unlike the politicians and political commentators. Many of us who cross "borders" personally or with goods/services were never going to sit round and just wait for everything to go t**s up. Oh look... lets make a no tariff trade agreement with ******* EU country then we can access the whole of the non-border EU from that country and not bother making agreements with other 20+ EU members. Oh look...lets make a no visa agreement with ******EU country then UK peeps can access all the non-border EU without bothering to talk to any of the other 20+ EU countries. Life goes on but the media just go round in waffle circles and unfortunately some people believe they represent what is happening.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

smudges said:


> How things will go from here remains to be seen. My view is that it will be pointless to negotiate with the EU. They've no interest in the well being of European peoples (as the current state of Greece amply demonstrates), only in maintaining their own structures and status, and so have no motivation to offer any worthwhile deal. We should simply leave, declare independence (which as a sovereign state we are entitled to do), and not seek to negotiate our exit via article 50. Then we offer, over the heads of the EU, free trade to those countries in Europe and elsewhere who want it and WTO (World Trade Organisation) terms, still better that EU membership, to those that don't (and there won't be many of them). Anyway, that's my view for what it's worth.


Dolt. The rules of the EU prevent individual country agreements. That was one of the points raised by the exit campaigners. Why one would vote for brexit as an expat I am bewildered but each to their own. To me, free movement and living are key to a happy expat retirement but maybe as a 50+ I am blinkered!


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Pgmills said:


> Dolt. The rules of the EU prevent individual country agreements. That was one of the points raised by the exit campaigners. Why one would vote for brexit as an expat I am bewildered but each to their own. To me, free movement and living are key to a happy expat retirement but maybe as a 50+ I am blinkered!


Your two statements are not strictly true but symptomatic of the oversimplification of both the go/stay factions.

Which "rules of the EU" prevent this? Two of the arguments against the EU were rules not being applied evenly in differing countries and too much red tape (rules) for people to understand them effectively and apply them. The presently applied rules of the EU do more to "encompass" individual country agreements than not. Hence things like fuel being different prices each side of a border and Germany accepting migrants under different criteria than the UK. As both sides of the popular go/stay arguments only selected the odd, out of context, factiod to support their negative rhetoric about an imaginary future of the opposing side you will never be able to produce a reasoned argument for either stay or go from this.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Strontium said:


> Your two statements are not strictly true but symptomatic of the oversimplification of both the go/stay factions.
> 
> Which "rules of the EU" prevent this? Two of the arguments against the EU were rules not being applied evenly in differing countries and too much red tape (rules) for people to understand them effectively and apply them. The presently applied rules of the EU do more to "encompass" individual country agreements than not. Hence things like fuel being different prices each side of a border and Germany accepting migrants under different criteria than the UK. As both sides of the popular go/stay arguments only selected the odd, out of context, factiod to support their negative rhetoric about an imaginary future of the opposing side you will never be able to produce a reasoned argument for either stay or go from this.


I was referring to the trade agreement rules but you are right on migration where it appears that only Germany stick to the current EU rules.....


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

There doesn't seem to exist a consensus among the British about who was/is the liar concerning the Maastricht treaty, and @Strontium's suggestion "the Media" looks plausible. But then you must take into account that the Media might well effectively influence the voters in one direction or the other, but is hardly to blame for the shortcomings of the leadership of the European Union when it comes to results, such as obtaining a consensus on the distribution of asylum seekers between the Member States. This would in my opinion be more of a symptom that the European Union with Britain a member is too weak and too unregulated than too centralistic and too regulated. Logically it's hard to understand that "the Media lies" would affect anyone's opinion on the Brexit issue, as the EU is not to blame for the shortcomings of the Media, but it's of course up to any individual to make up his own mind. It's just a bit unfair to blame the Media for lying when you're actually dissatisfied with the results of the Union proposed in 1992.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

There is no consensus because those who voted and those who didn't all fit into a wide spectrum of views/opinions from rabid anti EU to rabid pro EU to "what's the EU?" they also have a wide spectrum of political engagement from "can't be ar**d" to "your grandad died so you could vote". Likewise the MEDIA is not one organization with one objective but diverse so from your opinion you select your media to reinforce that opinion and the majority of the UK get information about EU happenings from the media. Media generally has one motivation and that is to make money, media therefore will tailor it's rhetoric to it's target market and there by also influence them, this is clearly shown by comparing the UK daily print media's differing presentation of the same story. Was it the S*n which ran the page 3 t*ts for Brexit campaign? As for printing lies just remember why Piers Morgan had to sacked as editor of the UK Daily Mirror. For the majority of people in the UK the EU is over regulated producing too many complex regulations for them to be effectively implemented, this produces the conundrum of over regulation being the same as under regulation in practical terms.

End


----------

